# JOHN DEERE 7920 clunking ivt



## BS Farming (Nov 9, 2021)

Hey guys, I have a 7920 with around 3000hrs on it, has never had any previous issues. The suction screens have been checked both in the diff housing and the two screens in the front cover and all seems fine. When working it with a light load and with the ivt setting at number 3, so the machine is doing around 1200rpm you’ll be travelling along at 9.6kph and go to slow down under 8.6kph and the machine makes a distinctive clunking/banging noise as though it is dropping into “low range” which has never been noticed before. 
I have swapped both hi and low range solenoids around along with the reverse brake solenoid but didn’t really seems to make a difference, also swapped the spool valve and springs, the hydro control solenoid is within the ohms specs and there are no codes, machine calibrates fine aswell. It still seems to happen with the MFWD off and the uni’s on the input shaft have been changed along with the rear engine dampener. Machine doesn’t have TLS. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated 👍🏼


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Way beyond my pay grade. I'd be calling my local dealer.


----------



## dauker (1 mo ago)

BS Farming said:


> Hey guys, I have a 7920 with around 3000hrs on it, has never had any previous issues. The suction screens have been checked both in the diff housing and the two screens in the front cover and all seems fine. When working it with a light load and with the ivt setting at number 3, so the machine is doing around 1200rpm you’ll be travelling along at 9.6kph and go to slow down under 8.6kph and the machine makes a distinctive clunking/banging noise as though it is dropping into “low range” which has never been noticed before.
> I have swapped both hi and low range solenoids around along with the reverse brake solenoid but didn’t really seems to make a difference, also swapped the spool valve and springs, the hydro control solenoid is within the ohms specs and there are no codes, machine calibrates fine aswell. It still seems to happen with the MFWD off and the uni’s on the input shaft have been changed along with the rear engine dampener. Machine doesn’t have TLS.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated 👍🏼


----------



## dauker (1 mo ago)

Good day. Did you figure out a fix/what causes this problem? Am having the same issues with mine.


----------

